# *Blackhorn 209 prohibited in Utah*



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Just a heads up for all the ML guys on here. This has been a subject of some debate since word got out that Blackhorn 209 is a nitrocellulose based powder. I asked our own Amy to help find out some info and here is what I heard:



> I heard back from Sgt. Stacey Jones this morning. Her response was as follows, "Blackhorn 209 is a nitrocellulose based smokeless powder, which cannot be used for hunting."


I can't say if this is an official DWR pronouncement or if its one officer's interpretation. But clearly you could be cited for using it if you are checked.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/201 ... s_high.pdf


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2011_pdfs/2011_field_regs_high.pdf


The question that has been around for a while is not what the proclamation says, but whether BH209 was deemed by the DWR to be a "nitrocellulose based smokeless powder". Not everyone knows how it is classified or what it contains. This post is meant to clear that up.

There is also a discussion about this on MM wherein 2 other members confirmed this. Law enforcement has been telling people that this powder is illegal for this year's hunt, and apparently it will be discussed further in this year's RACs.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

The head of law enforcement for the dwr sent an email to all officers today asking them NOT to issue citations for bh209 use this fall until they have time to look into the matter and address it officially next year. It is legal until they come out with an official stance to the contrary, possibly next year.

Shoot it.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

The head of law enforcement said that because it contains nitrocellulose it is "technically illegal". How did you manage to construe that as "legal"? :roll: He did ask officers not to cite people for using it because not everyone knows what it contains. So everyone is encouraged to break the law as long as they can get away with it? :roll: :roll: :roll: 

BTW, you mentioned elsewhere that talking about this causes you to have a purgative reaction, is that not the case anymore?


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

He also said even though it has a Nitrocellulose base its not a smokeless powder!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone using BH209 really needs to read (pay special attention to the CLEANING section):

http://home.earthlink.net/~manzanovalph ... orn209.pdf

-DallanC


----------

